# اخر اصدار لبرنامج صيانة المرسيدس Xentry DAS 05 2011



## nbfour (8 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقدم لكم أخر اصدار من برنامج صيانة المرسيدس DAS Xentry 05/2011







لتحميل البرنامج من هنا
http://adf.ly/1jLFU

باسورد فك الضغط : TestPoint


----------



## tato577 (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله 
وأخواني في الله المتواجدون في المنتدي الطيب 
مشكور أخي في الله 
ولكن لو رابط تورنت يبقي أحسن 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك 
أخوك في الله 
أحمد منصور 
مصر الغالية


----------



## رحيل العمر (9 يونيو 2011)

معقول ؟

اتمنى يتحمل معي البرنامج بالكامل 

وشكرا على طرحك وتنزليك للبرنامج

ممكن برنامج بي ام ؟


----------



## nbfour (10 يونيو 2011)

رحيل العمر قال:


> معقول ؟
> 
> اتمنى يتحمل معي البرنامج بالكامل
> 
> ...



برنامج BMW سيتم طرح نسخة GT1 DIS v57 في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## رحيل العمر (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وفي الانتظار يا الطيب


----------



## Andrew Amgad (2 يوليو 2011)

please can you tell me how to install the program?


----------



## سيف الله المسلوول (2 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ..
 وجزاك خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## ahmedadelkhader (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Andrew Amgad (14 يوليو 2011)

please can you tell me how to install the program ?


----------



## mohie (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اللينكات لا تعمل ومفهاش اى حاجه


----------



## mohie (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى اللينكات لا تعمل ارجو اعاده رفعها من فضلك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 أكتوبر 2011)

mohie قال:


> اخى اللينكات لا تعمل ارجو اعاده رفعها من فضلك



اخى الرابط يعمل

بعد ان تضغط على الرابط ستفتح لك صفحة تجد فى اعلى الصفحة جهة اليمين ايقونة صفراء مكتوب عليها skip ad اضغط عليها وبعد ذلك ستنتقل لصفحة التحميل


----------



## mohie (6 أكتوبر 2011)

لا تتحمل جميعها لانى حملت خمس لينكات لا يريد التحميل بعد ذلك وانا بحاول من 3 ايام فى تحميله ولا يتم تحميله لا يريد التحميل من الداخل يعدى ملف حجمه بدل من 300 ميجا الى 8 بايت ويظهر علامه ويب بدل من علامه ملف مضغوط


----------



## mohie (12 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بحاول من اسبوع احمل البرنامج مش عايز يرضى يحملها


----------



## abo_zero (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الرجاء وضع الملفات على شكل تورنت اسهل للتحميل


----------



## صهيب مسلم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيت خيراً وزُوجت بكرا


----------



## mahmoud amat (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخى 
لكن ممكن البرنامج على روابط اخرى


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

